# Game # 61 Cleveland @ Orlando



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Orlando Magic (20-40)







  @ Cleveland Cavaliers (36-26)







*

Date: Friday March106th
*Time: 7:00 P.M. EST*

*Orlando Magic Starters*





































J. Nelson D. Stevenson G. Hill D. Howard T. Battie 
13.9 PPG 11.8 PPG 15.8 PPG 15.6 PPG 7.7 PPG
.475FG% 33.8 MPG 4.0 RPG 12.4 RPG 5.9 RPG

Key Reserves























H. Turkoglu D. Milicic C. Arroyo
13.7 PPG 6.4 PPG 12.3 PPG
4.1 RPG 5.0 RPG .512 FG% 

*Utah Jazz Starters*






































Cleveland Cavaliers Starters
E. Snow R. Murray L. James D. Gooden Z. Ilgauskas
5.3 PPG 13.3 PPG 30.6 PPG 10.8 PPG 16.2 PPG
4.4 APG 3.1 APG 7.0 RPG 8.6 RPG 7.6 RPG


*Orlando Magic Team Leaders*

PPG- Grant Hill 15.8
RPG- Dwight Howard 12.4
APG- Jameer Nelson 4.5
BPG- Darko Milicic 2.00
SPG- Jameer Nelson 1.18
FG%- Trevor Ariza 1.000%
FT%- Terrence Morris 1.000%
3FG%- Travis Diener .453% 

Team Comparison


```
Orlando Magic 	                          Cleveland Cavaliers 	
Record: 	20 - 40 (.333)	         Record: 	36 - 26 (.581)	
Standings: 	Fourth, Southeast         Standings: 	Second, Central	
At Home: 	14 - 14	                 At Home: 	22 - 10
At Road: 	6 - 26                   At Road: 	14 - 16	             
Streak: 	L 6                      Streak: 	            W 4

Season                                                  Season  	
PPG: 	93.1	Opp PPG: 	96.6	            PPG: 	97.5	Opp PPG: 	95.0
FG%: 	.461	Opp FG%: 	.457	            FG%: 	.450	Opp FG%: 	.456
RPG: 	40.5	Opp RPG: 	38.4                RPG: 	42.2	Opp RPG: 	39.5
```

Division Standings

```
SOUTHEAST	
                 W	L	PCT	GB	HM	RD	CONF	DIV	PF	PA	DIFF	STRK	  L10	
Miami	        40	20	.667	-	23-6	17-14	24-9	11-1	100.8	96.6	+4.2	Won 10     10-0	
Washington	30	30	.500	10	21-11	9-18	20-17	6-6	101.0	99.6	+1.3	Lost 32  4-6		
Atlanta	        20	39	.335	19½	13-17	7-22	14-20	2-7	96.7	101.9	-5.1	Won 1  5-5	
Orlando	        20	40	.333	20	14-14	6-26	12-23	6-5	93.1	96.6	-3.5	Lost 6  1-9
Charlotte	17	45	.274	24	11-19	6-26	10-25	2-8	95.3	100.0	-4.7	Won 1	  3-7
```
*Upcoming 5 Games*

Saturday March 11th vs.







Golden State Warriors 7:00 P.M. EST
Monday March 13th @







Indiana Pacers 7:00 P.M. EST
Wednesday March 15th vs.







Utah Jazz 7:00 P.M. EST
Friday March 17th vs.







Boston Celtics 7:00 P.M. EST
Sunday March 19th @







Atlanta Hawks 2:00 P.M. EST​


----------



## DTrain2151 (Mar 10, 2006)

I hope the Magic win this game, but if they dont i wont be mad...

It's not like we have a chance at the playoffs anyway so a good draft position is the only thing Magic fans have to look forward to right now


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I hope the Magic lose this game. It's Cleveland's bad run of late, vs. our terrible run. Hey, the more we lose the closer we get to selecting Morrison or Gay. Neither are definite saviors, but finishing 8th worst will do us little good. Aldridge will probably be gone, top 2. Chicago, Atlanta and Portland could all use a big man more than a swingman. Charlotte will probably select Gay or Morrison. Which could possibly leave us with the other one. We just need to make sure we get a top 4 pick.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> I hope the Magic lose this game. It's Cleveland's bad run of late, vs. our terrible run. Hey, the more we lose the closer we get to selecting Morrison or Gay. Neither are definite saviors, but finishing 8th worst will do us little good. Aldridge will probably be gone, top 2. Chicago, Atlanta and Portland could all use a big man more than a swingman. Charlotte will probably select Gay or Morrison. Which could possibly leave us with the other one. We just need to make sure we get a top 4 pick.


It will gave some of our young gunz playoff experience.. other than that your right


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

I think JJ would do our team some good.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

We definitely need to keep Arroyo around. Nelson is a better player but he is going to be very valuable for home games. He really gets the crowd into the game. He is playing great tonight. He just fed Bo Outlaw for a throwdown on Varejao. Bo Outlaw is playing pretty well.

And Darko is playing well ... he's got a couple blocks/deflections and has hit a couple of shots.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Darko with 8 pts in 2nd qtr. Orlando's bench is killing Cleveland. The bench lineup is playing absolutely fantastic basketball. 

Man, it is kind of crazy to see Orlando with some real players on the bench.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

wow darko's playing really well.. getting in a lil'foul trouble thought


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Darko gets his 10th pt in the qtr but then picks up a BS 3rd foul.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> Darko with 8 pts in 2nd qtr. Orlando's bench is killing Cleveland. The bench lineup is playing absolutely fantastic basketball.
> 
> Man, it is kind of crazy to see Orlando with some real players on the bench.



one would like to think that darko will have a signature game that people can point to, hopefully tonight is the night, dont want to see him go the bench for any long stretches, ride that hot hand.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

rainman said:


> one would like to think that darko will have a signature game that people can point to, hopefully tonight is the night, dont want to see him go the bench for any long stretches, ride that hot hand.



Well the 3rd foul took him out until the 2nd half ... he was really confident offensively tonight. No hesitation taking 20 footers and draining them. And a couple real nice post moves. He had another dribble drive where he just misses a righthand layup.

NBA.com has him with 1 block too ... I'm not sure that is right but it never seems it is. I thought he had at least 2 with a possibility of 4. But if not 4 then he at least caused 4 or 5 misses on his own.

I'd like to see him get 20 tonight. Maybe get some people to shutup.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Dwight needs to pick it up a bit. Pretty soon people are going to be saying Darko is a better player ... 

I don't know why Brian Hill seemingly refuses to put the two of them on the court together. Why not start developing that combo now? 

Anyway, great first half for Orlando. They dominated the 2nd qtr, mostly the bench. The lineup of Arroyo, Dooling, Hedo/Augmon, Bo, and Darko played extremely well.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

JNice said:


> Well the 3rd foul took him out until the 2nd half ... he was really confident offensively tonight. No hesitation taking 20 footers and draining them. And a couple real nice post moves. He had another dribble drive where he just misses a righthand layup.
> 
> NBA.com has him with 1 block too ... I'm not sure that is right but it never seems it is. I thought he had at least 2 with a possibility of 4. But if not 4 then he at least caused 4 or 5 misses on his own.
> 
> I'd like to see him get 20 tonight. Maybe get some people to shutup.


he was doing good staying out of foul trouble. unlike european ball where they allow guys to put their hands on their opponents when they have the ball the nba refs seem to be just the opposite. big men need to push guys out of their comfort zone until they get the ball and then just move their feet, he doesnt need me to tell him how to play d, unfortunate because he could have been going for big numbers tonight, may still.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

New Orlando Magic franchise record for FG% in a quarter. 86%.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> Dwight needs to pick it up a bit. Pretty soon people are going to be saying Darko is a better player ...
> 
> ...


its possible they dont run the right offense to feature both young guys together. might want to think about running the type of offense they did in sacramento when webber and vlade were so successful. would they think of bringing in a coach like rick adelmann, i dont think hill is the answer, i dont know if anyone else thinks he's the answer.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Goddamn the refs want the Cavs to win. Giving us T's and a flagrant 2 foul when it was just a normal foul.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Hairy Midget said:


> Goddamn the refs want the Cavs to win. Giving us T's and a flagrant 2 foul when it was just a normal foul.



Well, doesnt matter .. we just destroyed the Cavs tonight. Our bench was amazing tonight. Especially in that 2nd qtr.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Really like the way this team is coming together, especially at home. Nelson and Arroyo seem to be a very good PG pair. I like Dooling much better coming off the bench. I'd prefer to see Ariza playing over Augmon ... Dwight, Battie, and Darko are a real nice big man rotation and even Bo Outlaw played well. I wish he was a few years younger. He's a good guy to have around coming off the bench. 

Grant Hill goes out again early. His days in Orlando might be coming to a close. I wouldn't be surprised if Hill retires this summer. Which would be said but there's not much reason for him to be going in and out of the lineup on a rebuilding basketball team.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Kinda pissed Darko was lighting it up in the second, then had some bull**** calls and barely played the rest of the game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Hairy Midget said:


> Kinda pissed Darko was lighting it up in the second, then had some bull**** calls and barely played the rest of the game.



Yeah .. he played really well and then barely played in the 2nd half. I think he would have played in the 4th but Battie and the lineup that was out there was playing well so Hill kept them in. Hill really just stayed with lineups until they cooled off tonight. Really good all-around team effort tonight.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

I think thats the best game the Magic have played in quite some time. Our bench was AMAZING and Lebron reaallllyyyy choked big time in the 4th.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

good game


----------

